# Homeopathy is the only cure for IBS!



## ChrisJenas

Guys Please view this forum very carefully cause I am a new member to this forum and I am current Ibs-sufferer IBS-C. I have been going thru a lot of hell over the last 8 months and have tried everything and anything. I have done a lot of research and was basically devastated with my life but now it seems to become a bit better as I have becoming better with homoeopathy. After viewing this forum about IBS-C while I was doing research I was sympathazing and empathizing with all IBS-C sufferers who have been undergoing pain for years and years without any proper solution which will completely eliminate it. Thus I want to help those people as a current IBS-sufferers who feel that IBS can only be managed and not cured. Thats total nonsense. True, that there is no cure for IBS with conventional allopathy medicine as I am very much aware of that. But HOMOEPATHY, may not be a familiar term for many IBS-sufferers. So please, if you want to know any specific questions about IBS-C in terms of diet and cure using homoepathy. Please message me at this forum as I want to help those guys who have been suffering for years and years just like I have been for the last 8 months. Trust me I could help answer your questions better than these STUPID NORTH AMERICAN DOCTORS who dont care and will never help solve and HEAL ure IBS forever.


----------



## Thai

If you have a wonderful cure, then why not tell us about it?Are you selling something?This forum is for sharing...so share!!!!


----------



## SunNsnow

Yes, he is compiling emails to sell at a later time.Once you email him, you will be listed as an emailof a person interested in homeopathy. Then oncehe compiles 2,000, he will sell this to companiesmarketing homeopathic products. He posts this to dozens of forums and over a fewweeks will compile the email addresses.I used to purchase lists like this for my businessand I'm aware of some of the methods on howto compile them. This is one of the worst waysas these are emails from someone who has yetto purchase a homeopathic product.Or I'm wrong and he has a really bizarre way of helpingpeople, lol.


----------



## ChrisJenas

First of all I would like to say that I am not here to mint money out of someone, promote someone or sell any sort of product. I am just here to purely share and give advice from my experiences as I am also a current IBS-sufferer and am on the same boat as you guys so do not misinterpret and misunderstand me. Let me give u guys wat has worked for me and hope it helps you too.My symptoms are: Excessive constipation, Excessive bloating. I feel extremely full even after a small meal and do not have an apetite for anything due to being severly bloated. Thus after trying all possible ways I finally went to homeopathy. If you have the exact symptoms this is what my homeopathy doctor suggested taking.Medicine name: LYCOPODIUM CLAVATUM 6CThis medicine comes in pellet forms or in the form of drops. I chose the pellet form.My dosage were: 3-4 pellets 4 times a day. and make sure you dont eat or drink anything 15 minutes BEFORE OR AFTER A DOSAGEIn terms of diet these are the instructions I followed1) AVOID ANY SORT OF DAIRY PRODUCTS COMPLETELY AS THIS IS GONNA WORSEN URE SYMPTOMS2) AVOID ALCOHOL, CAFFENINE, POP3) DO NOT EAT ANY SORT OF JUNK FOOD, BE IT MCDONALDS, PRESERVATIVE FOOD OR EVEN A SMALL BAG OF CHIPS4) TRY TO STICK TO HOME COOKED FOOD, COMPRISING A LOT OF VEGETABLES AND FRUITS.These above instructions are a combination of my doctors advice and the research I have done on IBS.I have been on homoepathy and the above instructions for the last 2 months and my condition has improved immensely. However, homoepathy works very differently from allopathy and its gonna take some time to work so u are not gonna see any immediate result like a pain killer. But if this is the medicine that is best for you you are gonna eventually heal. But once you say get healed after a month maybe or 2 months, you cannot stop the medicine as homoepathy will not only CURE ure IBS, but you gotta keep on taking it for a certain amount of time after you get healed so that ure IBS symptoms do not recur. But its best if you are under the guidance of a proper homeopathy doctor, cause when you tell them your symptoms they will correctly match the medicine according to ure symptoms and guide u with the healing process. OF all the research I have done and the people I have spoken to with IBS-C who have taken homoepathy mediicine have mostly taken LYCOPODIUM CLAVATUM 6C and healed completely with their symptoms not recurring. Its best though to consult your local homeoapth doctor in your neighborhood to get the fastest recovery. Once you are healed ofcourse, then there doesnt have to be any sort of dietary restrictions, but ofcourse all preservative foods, junk foods and alcohol should not be consumed in excessive quantities. But the homoepathy treatment should continue for X number of months after healing as directed by your local homeopath. Please feel fee to ask me any more questions.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Would you mind removing your email address from your post. You can keep it in your profile. The moderators can take care of that for you if you want.Spambots read the public areas of message boards (the posts) looking for email address so we highly recommend that people never put their email in their posts. People can email you through the board if you turn that in with "My Controls" and you can put it in your profile.Unfortunately "email me for the information" is a very common sales tactic and just saying I have the answer but I won't tell you about it thing tends to read sales person who needs to get a few more people downline of them before they start making money. Which is kind of a turn off. You might want to avoid that.A lot of sales people prey on people with IBS and other chronic illnesses because a lot of people get desperate enough they will buy anything. Usually after several "I have the one and only cure" that doesn't work people get a bit jaded.I'm glad you found something that works for you.


----------



## roy_s

Hi Chris,

I have been suffering from IBS for the last 3-4 months and sysmptoms were very similar to yours. But I did not have access to any good, reliable homeopathic doctor. So I have tried Lycopodium 30 for 5 days, 4 times a day. It seems to be working to some extent. But it would be of great help if you can give me the following information:

a) Do you remember how much improvement you noticed after about 1 week. In my case, I am feeling that my upper abdomen is improving better - its not pushing up the diaphragm or having the needle pricking feeling anymore. But the lower abdomen, especially the colon region is still very bloated and does not seem to be improving.

b) Was your bloated feeling more in the moring or evenings.....and was it more immediately before meals, after meals or maximum at about 1-1.5 hrs after meals. In my case, it is more in the morning and after about 1 hrs after meals.

c) Can any other homeo medicine be taken along with Lyco.....I am thinking of taking Lyco and Carbo veg 30 alternatively to address both upper and lower abdomen.

Please let me know.


----------



## oceannir

You know the difference between medicine and 'homeopathy/naturopathy/witch doctors' for something to become mainstream medicine it has to undergo trials that will test the claims of its effectiveness. Where as homeopathy or any other alternative natural 'medicine' is mostly based on claims with no supporting evidence or trials to back it up.

If something from alternative medicine works it becomes something different, its called medicine.


----------



## ChrisJenas

Roy_s,

I am glad to have found someone who is as strong a believer in homeopathy remedy as I am. When I first started taking homoepathy for my IBS-C I took lycopodium clavatum 6c 4 times a day. I noticed within a week as well that my BMs were better and my constipation problem had reduced. I continued to take it for 2-3 months but my bloatedness in my lower abdomen remained unchanged, but constipation problem was essentially not there anymore. Seeing this , my doctor changed the medicine since to address my bloatedness issue. I was prescribed several homeopathic medicines for bloatedness carbo veg, china officianlis, sulphur, phosphorus, etc, etc...however none of these medicines helped. However, then I was prescribed this medicine called *antimcrudum 30 C*.......I was taking it 4 times a day.....and within 3-4 months my IBS was cured. Antimcrudum will work for both your bloatedness and constipation (atleast in my case it did).....especially good for bloatedness....see my bloatedness and constipation were unrelated...so if my constipation went down by taking lycoodium my bloatedness didint....so antimcrud really helped with bloatedness. As far as taking multiple homoepathy medicines goes, some homoepathic doctors believe in prescribing more than one homoepathic medicine at a time and some prescribe only one at a time....my doctor only believed in taking one homoepathy medicine at a time...so when lycopodium didnt do anything for bloating..he changed quite a few medicines and then finally found that antimcrudum was the medicine that would cure me.....so I was only taking antimcrudum.

My bloatedness is constant... it does get worse over the course of the day as you consume more and more food ofcourse....I am unable to sleep at night becasue of my bloatedness.

I would suggest taking only one homoepathy medicine at a time......unless ofcourse u are guided by a professional homoepath....My situation is pretty bad ....im lviing in canada....but my doctor is in india....and I get medicine sent over from india to canada.....canada does not have relaible, good homoeopathy doctors. You are always welcome to ask me anything about homoepathy anytime you want. I would be more than happy to share any of my personal experiences and knowledge I have in what has helped me in homeopathy.

Chris



roy_s said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I have been suffering from IBS for the last 3-4 months and sysmptoms were very similar to yours. But I did not have access to any good, reliable homeopathic doctor. So I have tried Lycopodium 30 for 5 days, 4 times a day. It seems to be working to some extent. But it would be of great help if you can give me the following information:
> 
> a) Do you remember how much improvement you noticed after about 1 week. In my case, I am feeling that my upper abdomen is improving better - its not pushing up the diaphragm or having the needle pricking feeling anymore. But the lower abdomen, especially the colon region is still very bloated and does not seem to be improving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was your bloated feeling more in the moring or evenings.....and was it more immediately before meals, after meals or maximum at about 1-1.5 hrs after meals. In my case, it is more in the morning and after about 1 hrs after meals.
> 
> c) Can any other homeo medicine be taken along with Lyco.....I am thinking of taking Lyco and Carbo veg 30 alternatively to address both upper and lower abdomen.
> 
> Please let me know.


----------



## roy_s

Hi Chris,

Thanks a lot for your reply......I am thinking of continuing with Lyco 30 for some more time as it is helping with the constipation as well as the bloating and friction-like feeling in upper abdomen. In fact, from some sources, I heard that it is the right medicine for IBS caused by the wall of the stomach not pushing the food down the gut properly.....resulting in accumulated acidity. I also rad some books on homeopathy and they also state that it works more for the upper abdomen and the right side, rather than the lower.

So for the bloating of the lower abdomen, I am planning to try Antim Crud 30 after some time. Do you have any idea what is the minimum time for which Lyco should be taken to reduce the acidity and bloating for the upper abdomen; before I can try out Antim crud for the bloating in the lower colonic part?

Just to add.....I tried out Carbo Veg also but it did not help much. According to the books I read, anti-soric medicines like Sulpur or Phosphorus will work for people with specific constituion.....but since we are Lyco constitution (as we find), they are unlikely to help. China may work but I am not sure....they books say it will work of there is uniform bloating in the whole abdomen (upper and lower). So intend to try Antim Crud next but if you can give an idea about the timing, it would be a great help.

Thanks....


----------



## ChrisJenas

roy_s said:


> Hi Roy,


If Lycpodium is helping you, I would suggest stick it to it for atleast 4 months...if within that timeframe it doesnt reduce your bloatedness....I wud suggest you change medicine....I hope your avoiding all the necessary foods.....I wouldn't consume alcohol, dairy products, spicy food, caffiine and any junk food....all these are seevr triggers....dairy products screws me over completely....I feel that patients with ibs-c experience lactose intolerance...I cannot toleratye any dairy products...even the minutest amount gives me problems.

Regards

Chris



roy_s said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply......I am thinking of continuing with Lyco 30 for some more time as it is helping with the constipation as well as the bloating and friction-like feeling in upper abdomen. In fact, from some sources, I heard that it is the right medicine for IBS caused by the wall of the stomach not pushing the food down the gut properly.....resulting in accumulated acidity. I also rad some books on homeopathy and they also state that it works more for the upper abdomen and the right side, rather than the lower.
> 
> So for the bloating of the lower abdomen, I am planning to try Antim Crud 30 after some time. Do you have any idea what is the minimum time for which Lyco should be taken to reduce the acidity and bloating for the upper abdomen; before I can try out Antim crud for the bloating in the lower colonic part?
> 
> Just to add.....I tried out Carbo Veg also but it did not help much. According to the books I read, anti-soric medicines like Sulpur or Phosphorus will work for people with specific constituion.....but since we are Lyco constitution (as we find), they are unlikely to help. China may work but I am not sure....they books say it will work of there is uniform bloating in the whole abdomen (upper and lower). So intend to try Antim Crud next but if you can give an idea about the timing, it would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks....


----------



## Pranjalchandra

My name is Pranjal. I've been suffering from IBS-C for more than 15 years. But now I'm very much relieved of this condition by using Homeopathic medicine *KALI-PHOSPHORICUM 12X for my depression & Triphala Powder (Ayurveda) for proper bowel movements.*

I suggest this same remedy for people suffering from IBS. i.e Homeopathy for depression & Triphala for Bowel control.

My best regards to all.--P


----------



## roy_s

Hi Chris,

I am avoiding dairy products and junk food as par your original post......I have also seen that they aggravate the situation.....even yoghurt causes increased bloatedness for me.

Any reason why you tried potency of 6 for Lyco and not 30 or 200?

You mentioned that you tried several medicines between Lyco and Antim Crud.....did you try any of th following for the bloatedness? If so did you get any response for them....

Just asking as they have symptomic similarity.....

Asaphoetida 30

Capsicum 30

Stannum Met 30

Nux Vom 200

Dyascoria 30

Colosynth 30 or 200

As far as I understand, for the homeopathic medicines to work the physical featurs of the person should match the contitutional features of the medicine. I found out the following for Lycopodium and it matches almost exactly with me. Does it match with you....in that case, I would be able to infer by extrapolation that Antim Crud may also work out for me....

Lycopodium - He is tired. He has a tired state of the mind, a chronic fatigue, forgetfulness, aversion to undertaking anything new, aversion to appearing in any new role, aversion to his own work.A continually increasing dread of appearing in public comes on, yet a horror, at times, of solitude. He has very often aversion to company, and yet he dreads solitude. Lyc. is subject to periodical headaches,One distinguishing feature is that with the Lycopodium headache, if he eats something, the headache is better,The face is sickly, pale, Aversion to quarrel, Cowardice, Hard for inferiors, kind for superiors, Estranged from Family but kind to strangers, Fears ghosts, Their food craving is sweets. Lycopodium loves the power . He can do anything to get the power. For Lycopodiums it is very important to keep up the image of getting on well with everybody and being an intellectual person. For that purpose they will gather a lot of knowledge, and they love it to be flattered. This outer appearance of a popular, polite and well-educated person serves as a defense for their inner vulnerability. The vulnerability of Lycopodium can be understood as a duality between their ambition and their uncertainty. What means that they fear competition and criticism. Lycopodiums will do a lot to stay in charge: if they consider it useful they will intrigue, dominate, flatter, ridicule people, become mean or haughty, arrogant, cunning, abusive and quarrelsome; as long as they can 'survive'. They often use humor to stay at a distance, as a survival-mechanism. They want nobody to know that deep inside they feel very insecure en helpless. It has to remain secret that they highly fear new things, people and appearing in public. (These are the persons who remain intense nervous before an appearance, even if they have already done it a hundred times.) And they also want no one to know that they have problems with relationships, because they cannot deal with intimacy and responsibility. . And last but not least it should remain unnoticed that they have problems with concentrating and memorizing, so in reality it is very hard for them to be the intellectual or great person they desire to be. Try to imagine their inner state: having problems with the emotional side of life they focus on the intellectual side, but also that is difficult because of a lacking concentration and memory, and at the same time nobody should know because they want to keep up appearances. They wear a big mask to hide an inner feeling of being inadequate. Lycopodiums have an enormous fear of failure and a great fear of undertaking. They prefer being conservative. It is understandable that they prefer it to be surrounded by weaker people, although their dominance is often exercised in a subtle way. At work for instance a Lycopodium-character can act very reasonable and even yielding, but at home he or she can turn out to be a real tyrant. Another way of dealing with their imperfection is simply denying their faults and problems.These people actually only trust themselves. Their skepticism and suspicion can work out positive - in being practical and not expecting too much of others - but also negative - in under-estimating or denying ones capacities.

Thanks....


----------



## roy_s

Hi Pranjal,

Kali Phos 12X is not homepathic but actually Biochemic......since I have already started on a homepathic medcine, I would not like to mix up the two at least for now. But thanks for your post.

But I checked in books and saw that they also recommend Kali Phos for anti-depression and memory enhancement.

How long did you have to take this medicine before you noticed the good effect and how many times a day. I think if you mention the details of the dosage and duration, it would help people who want to try out.

Thanks.....


----------



## ChrisJenas

Hi roy,

The only dairy product I am able to eat is natural yogurt with 0 % fat. I am pretty certain that u would be able to eat it too, but it has to be natural and not sweetened and it has to be 0 % fat.

My doctor believed, in only prescribing 6c and 30 C and felt 200 C is too high a potency and is not as effective. This depends from doctor to doctor.

Out of the medicines you mentioned I have only tried asafoetida and nux vomica. Both of them didnt help me. I was really hoping nux vomica would help me, but unfortunately no improvement.

Yes, Lycopodium exactly matches my physical features.

Regards

Chris



roy_s said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I am avoiding dairy products and junk food as par your original post......I have also seen that they aggravate the situation.....even yoghurt causes increased bloatedness for me.
> 
> Any reason why you tried potency of 6 for Lyco and not 30 or 200?
> 
> You mentioned that you tried several medicines between Lyco and Antim Crud.....did you try any of th following for the bloatedness? If so did you get any response for them....
> 
> Just asking as they have symptomic similarity.....
> 
> Asaphoetida 30
> 
> Capsicum 30
> 
> Stannum Met 30
> 
> Nux Vom 200
> 
> Dyascoria 30
> 
> Colosynth 30 or 200
> 
> As far as I understand, for the homeopathic medicines to work the physical featurs of the person should match the contitutional features of the medicine. I found out the following for Lycopodium and it matches almost exactly with me. Does it match with you....in that case, I would be able to infer by extrapolation that Antim Crud may also work out for me....
> 
> Lycopodium - He is tired. He has a tired state of the mind, a chronic fatigue, forgetfulness, aversion to undertaking anything new, aversion to appearing in any new role, aversion to his own work.A continually increasing dread of appearing in public comes on, yet a horror, at times, of solitude. He has very often aversion to company, and yet he dreads solitude. Lyc. is subject to periodical headaches,One distinguishing feature is that with the Lycopodium headache, if he eats something, the headache is better,The face is sickly, pale, Aversion to quarrel, Cowardice, Hard for inferiors, kind for superiors, Estranged from Family but kind to strangers, Fears ghosts, Their food craving is sweets. Lycopodium loves the power . He can do anything to get the power. For Lycopodiums it is very important to keep up the image of getting on well with everybody and being an intellectual person. For that purpose they will gather a lot of knowledge, and they love it to be flattered. This outer appearance of a popular, polite and well-educated person serves as a defense for their inner vulnerability. The vulnerability of Lycopodium can be understood as a duality between their ambition and their uncertainty. What means that they fear competition and criticism. Lycopodiums will do a lot to stay in charge: if they consider it useful they will intrigue, dominate, flatter, ridicule people, become mean or haughty, arrogant, cunning, abusive and quarrelsome; as long as they can 'survive'. They often use humor to stay at a distance, as a survival-mechanism. They want nobody to know that deep inside they feel very insecure en helpless. It has to remain secret that they highly fear new things, people and appearing in public. (These are the persons who remain intense nervous before an appearance, even if they have already done it a hundred times.) And they also want no one to know that they have problems with relationships, because they cannot deal with intimacy and responsibility. . And last but not least it should remain unnoticed that they have problems with concentrating and memorizing, so in reality it is very hard for them to be the intellectual or great person they desire to be. Try to imagine their inner state: having problems with the emotional side of life they focus on the intellectual side, but also that is difficult because of a lacking concentration and memory, and at the same time nobody should know because they want to keep up appearances. They wear a big mask to hide an inner feeling of being inadequate. Lycopodiums have an enormous fear of failure and a great fear of undertaking. They prefer being conservative. It is understandable that they prefer it to be surrounded by weaker people, although their dominance is often exercised in a subtle way. At work for instance a Lycopodium-character can act very reasonable and even yielding, but at home he or she can turn out to be a real tyrant. Another way of dealing with their imperfection is simply denying their faults and problems.These people actually only trust themselves. Their skepticism and suspicion can work out positive - in being practical and not expecting too much of others - but also negative - in under-estimating or denying ones capacities.
> 
> Thanks....


----------



## RYANBOZ7

I checked on the internet for companies who sell some of these meds with no luck.Do I have to go to my naturopthic doc to get them? Mainly interested in trying the antimcrudum 30c thx


----------



## roy_s

Hi Ryan,

In some European countries like UK and Germany, you can buy them over the counter in Homeopathic shops; same is proably true for Asian countries - but not sure about US; heard that it is a problem getting the medicnes there due to FDA strictures.

Thanks....


----------



## ChrisJenas

Try calling boiron canada....they should be abke to send you


----------



## wigglesmom

I am always unsure of what potency to take when taking homeopathy. I'd like to try the *Lycopodium*. Can someone rec'd a potency?


----------



## roy_s

Hi wigglesmom,

I am not a doctor but the following is based on what I got in books.

For Lyco.....Chris has used potency of 6 whereas I am using 30. Both of us seem to have got reasonably satisfactory results so far....especially for the upper abdomen. Since Lyco is known to be a strong and deep acting medicine in homeopathy, you should not use 200 or higher potency (1 M, etc) without medical supervision.

However, to get a quick feel of whether it will act for you, you can try out the mother tincture (Q potency also) - 4 drops in a teaspoon of water 4 times a day for a few days; as well. This potency gives quick results.

Standard instructions...

Do not take any food 40 mins before or after the medicine, do not take water 15 mins before or after. Do not take any allopathic medicines 1 hr before or after. Do not take raw onion, sour food like pickles, camphor, tamarind and coffee as these kill the effect of homeo medicines. Do not keep the home medicines near allopathic medicines or strongly smelling substances like spices, etc.

Thanks....


----------



## roy_s

Hi,

I just heard of another medicine called Anacardium (potency Q or 30) for severe IBS and gastritis.....but I haven't tried myself yet as I am taking the Lyco 30.

Has anyone tried this in the past&#8230;.if so, can you tell us about the outcome.

A friend of mine was given it by a homeo doctor and he said it really helped for severe conditions - the acute condition being one notch above Lyco in terms of symptoms. The recommended dosage and potency is either pills of 30 - 4 pills 4 times a day or still better for immediate effect is the mother tincture i.e. Q in liquid form - 4 drops in 1 teaspoon of water to be taken 4 times a day, about 40 mins before food intake.

There are 2 varieties of Anacardium.....the one I mentioned here is Anacardium Orientalis......patient characteristics are as follows:

Stomach pain.....rduces a bit after eating, then starts again.....jabbing feeling in upper stomach to the extent of pain in the heart. Feeling of bowel movement comes but goes away when trying to actually pass the stool. Sudden loss of memory,Lack of confidence in himself and others, When walking, is anxious, as if some one were pursuing him; suspects everything around him, Hypochondriac, Strange temper, laughs at serious matters and is serious over laughable things, They have lost their self-confidence in a personal history of abuse; The typical reaction of an Anacardium-personality is "I will show them all!" They demand a lot of themselves and will never give up proving that they do have their value and their qualities, Anacardiums feel a lot of anger inside, based on a sense of inferiority and dissatisfaction. The combination of a heavy inner aggression together with a great lack of self-confidence lead to cruel and aggressive behaviour only when they feel safe,
Anacardiums feel an irresistible desire to curse and swear. Yet on a consultation they often act sweet and soft, expressing grief, Please note that Anacardium is a great remedy for the blackouts during an examination, occurring when you have studied real hard yet kept the idea of "not knowing it", Many feelings of constriction, as if there is a band or constriction around a part of the body.

Thanks....


----------



## wigglesmom

Thanks, Roy. I find homeopathy to be do tricky without a practitioner. I did a search through symptom on Boiron, and it lead me to graphites 6C.

Over the summer, I was convinced that silica mar would help me, but it did not. I have faith in homoeopathy but not enough faith in myself in finding the correct remedy for my make-up and illness. Are there any resources you know of that could help?


----------



## roy_s

Hi,

I have mentioned the patient characteristics for Lycopodium and Anacardium......you can check if they match your symptoms and characteristics.

There are several online tests available that try to sort out medicines for you but somehow I don't find them reliable enough. The only other way is to read through books like materia medica.

Thanks.....


----------



## VintageDougers

This is a very intriguing idea for me. I've been suffering from IBS symptoms with constipation for a few years now. While I haven't had any official diagnosis of IBS, I have had all of the tests and the doctors have ruled anything more serious out. I have had an endoscopy, colonoscopy, blood work, scans, etc. They have ruled out pretty much everything, which has lead me to believe that this must be IBS. I've also stopped seeing the doctors since I've completely lost faith in them.

I've been attempting a low fodmaps diet for the past two weeks, but it is very difficult. I'm trying to stick to it though. My symptoms are generally moderate abdominal bloating with constipation. Since I've started the diet my bowel movements have been
fairly regular (in frequency anyway, not really in structure), but I still get the bloating fairly often.

Based on the descriptions given here for the Lycopodium and Anacardium, I really don't know which would work best for me. But I'd like to try something, anything, to alleviate this contant irritant. While I feel like my symptoms are most times tollerable, I'm just simply tired of tollerating them.


----------



## VintageDougers

Just looked up Lycopodium clavatum on boironusa.com, and it lists one of the inactivie ingredients as lactose?? I thought the idea was to avoid lactose while using this?


----------



## ism

The way homeopathy works is with very minute amounts of the thing it is counteracting. The tiny amount activates your own body to fight against it. That's how it was explained to me, and it makes sense that Lycopodium would have a bit of lactose. I'm currently having a horrible "attack" at the moment--I've taken Nux/Carboveg, pulsatilla and arsenic. I don't have any Lycopodium but will get that for next time.


----------



## roy_s

Hi,

I had also done all tests including endoscopy, colonoscopy, H-pylori, took antibacterils, anti-amoebics, etc but nothing came up. On the other hand, the bloating, constipation and lack of appetite was making me miserable. The problem in homeopathy is that you have to find out the exact medicines for your symptoms. Unlike allopathy, there are no broad spectrum drugs here. For IBS, at least 30 medicines are there is homeopathy of which only 2-3 may work for you and only one will be the real cure. For me Lyco is working.

ism - Since you are having an attack now, I think you should try Anacardium Q (mother tincture) at the dosage I have mentioned in my previous post. If you think it gives some effect, the potency can then be adjusted to 30 or others depending upon the effect. Other medicines are not for the very acute conditions and will take time to work. But note that these are for IBS-C and not IBS-D for which there are drugs like Sulphur, etc.

VintageDougers - Since you are having moderate problem, you can try Lycopodium - if you have more bloating, less constipation use potency of 6; if it is the reverse, start with 30. I had started with 30 and now using 6. Since you have only bloating now, you may also try out the Antim Crud 30 as Chris mentioned but it's a slow acting drug and you may not notice any good effect in the short term; have to wait at least 2-3 weeks. But it should benefit in the long run; especially if your symptoms include white coating in the tongue.

Thanks.....


----------



## wigglesmom

One more question-what percentage of the profile for each remedy would you say we should see in ourselves in order to decide that the remedy is worth trying? I ask because I do not fit each profile 100%, but I certainly have characteristics of a few of them.


----------



## VintageDougers

wigglesmom said:


> One more question-what percentage of the profile for each remedy would you say we should see in ourselves in order to decide that the remedy is worth trying? I ask because I do not fit each profile 100%, but I certainly have characteristics of a few of them.


That's a great question, and one I was actually thinking to ask myself.


----------



## ashishgrnn

ChrisJenas said:


> Guys Please view this forum very carefully cause I am a new member to this forum and I am current Ibs-sufferer IBS-C. I have been going thru a lot of hell over the last 8 months and have tried everything and anything. I have done a lot of research and was basically devastated with my life but now it seems to become a bit better as I have becoming better with homoeopathy. After viewing this forum about IBS-C while I was doing research I was sympathazing and empathizing with all IBS-C sufferers who have been undergoing pain for years and years without any proper solution which will completely eliminate it. Thus I want to help those people as a current IBS-sufferers who feel that IBS can only be managed and not cured. Thats total nonsense. True, that there is no cure for IBS with conventional allopathy medicine as I am very much aware of that. But HOMOEPATHY, may not be a familiar term for many IBS-sufferers. So please, if you want to know any specific questions about IBS-C in terms of diet and cure using homoepathy. Please message me at this forum as I want to help those guys who have been suffering for years and years just like I have been for the last 8 months. Trust me I could help answer your questions better than these STUPID NORTH AMERICAN DOCTORS who dont care and will never help solve and HEAL ure IBS forever.


hi chris .... i am ashish i read your post regarding ibs-c ....its very nice that you are helping people who are suffering fom ibs as i am also suffering form ibs-c for the last 20 months .......you have mentioned in your post the medicine for it i.e lycopodium c and i have just started taking it... i hope if u can tell me the name and complete address of your homeopathy doctor in india to whom you were taking treatment ... as i am also from india and it will be very nice for me to consult that doctor so that i can get rid of this ibs .....waiting for your reply ........

regards

ashish


----------



## roy_s

Hi WigglesMom and VintageDougers,

First of all, homeo medicines typically have little or no side effects....so there is no harm trying out any of them, at least the common ones. My understanding of the characteristics are as follows....

It need not match 100% - a general similarity based on personal judgment is sufficient to take a try. However, some of the characteristics are major and others are minor.....not being a doctor I cannot tell you the exact difference.....but you may notice that some of the characteristics are very typical.

If you find several of the typical points matching, it can well be considered, even if some other features are not present. I may be sounding somewhat vague here......but that is the most difficult part of homeopathy and requires much experience.

In fact that is why it is difficult to get real good homeo doctors readily......I have heard that the ones really experienced in distinguishing the characteristics, even with their limited patients, actually earn well above the average physician practicing in conventional allopathic medicine.

Then there is a gradation of drugs.....what I read is that there are some common medicines should be tried first, then there are different levels to be tried next and so on.

Thanks.....


----------



## VintageDougers

Can anyone offer any insight on the difference between the "c" doses and the "x" doses? I've been looking up information but have been having trouble finding this info. Based on what roy_s said above (thank you again), I think I'll be starting with either Lycopodium 30C or 30X, but wasn't sure of the difference between the two.

Thank you for your valuable input!


----------



## VintageDougers

VintageDougers said:


> Can anyone offer any insight on the difference between the "c" doses and the "x" doses? I've been looking up information but have been having trouble finding this info. Based on what roy_s said above (thank you again), I think I'll be starting with either Lycopodium 30C or 30X, but wasn't sure of the difference between the two.
> 
> Thank you for your valuable input!


I think I may have found the answer to my question. The info I found states that "X means med is prepared using DECIMAL SCALE. C means CENTISIMAL SCALE." Meaning that the C doses are stronger.

Based on the information I've read and the valuable input from the great memebers of this forum, I think I'm going to go to the local homeopathy store and start with the Lycopodium 30C.

Thanks again to roy_s and everyone else here for your input and advice. I'll be sure to report back.


----------



## roy_s

Yes - you are right.....normally you should use the C-scale.

Thanks....


----------



## ibshelp1

hi chris ,

i would like to try this medicine <

can you please tell me if i can buy it online from amazon .com

Boiron Homeopathic Medicine Lycopodium Clavatum, 6C Pellets,

is this the same medicine you r using.

thanks


----------



## VintageDougers

ibshelp1 said:


> hi chris ,
> 
> i would like to try this medicine <
> 
> can you please tell me if i can buy it online from amazon .com
> 
> Boiron Homeopathic Medicine Lycopodium Clavatum, 6C Pellets,
> 
> is this the same medicine you r using.
> 
> thanks


I just ordered the Lycopodium Clavatum 30C pellets from Amazon, they are due to be delivered to me later this week (can't come fast enough...I hope they help). So Amazon is an option for sure.

Also, if you go to www.boironusa.com, they have a menu at the top for "Where to buy". I've noticed that you get the same results from both the "Independent Retailrs" selection and the "Chains" selection. This should give you a list of nearby places to buy the medicine as well.

Here's a direct link to the "Where to buy" search for your convenience: http://www.boironusa.com/wheretobuy/retailers/


----------



## ChrisJenas

Yes i used lycopodium clavatum 6c for constipation.amazon...boiron...are websites u can buy from


----------



## wigglesmom

I am taking anacardium. What is an estimate of how long I should be waiting to see results? Thanks!


----------



## ChrisJenas

Hi wigglesmom,

I have never taken anacardium myself. But if it is a homeopathic medicine, you should usually see some difference (even slight difference) within first two weeks

Regards

Chris


----------



## roy_s

Hi,

What potency of Anacardium are you taking and how many times a day? Please mention how many days you have taken and whether you have noticed any difference at all.

Also, can you mention some of your symptoms and any similarities or differences that you see with the points I have mentioned. If you give some details, I may be able to give more information or suggestion.

If you don't want to post all details, you may send me a message also with them. But please give detailed decription of the points you mention - e.g. for bloating, what time of day it is high, which part of stomach it is more, what relieves it, etc.

Thanks.....


----------



## wigglesmom

Thank you. I am taking 30 c, 4 pellets three times per day. I have taken it for two days now. I chose anacardium because I have some of the issues listed in the description on abchomeopathy. They are:

*Sensation of a plug* in various parts - eyes, rectum, bladder, etc.; also of a band.

Empty feeling in stomach; *Eating temporarily relieves all discomfort*

mind; memory; forgetful; morning; ;

mind; restlessness, nervousness;

brain-fog

impaired memory

Vertigo

Pressing pain, As from a plug; worse after mental exertion - in forehead; occiput, temples, vertex; Better during a meal

Stomach; Weak digestion, with fullness and distention

Swallows food and drinks hastily.

Aside from those that were listed on abchomeopathy, I experience:

-anismus/pelvic floor dyssenergia (tightness in rectum when having a bowel movement resulting in it taking a long time to have one)

-a pain that starts in my forehead and goes down to my right shoulder. It is centered over my right eye usually. It is relieved when I have a bowel movement

-bloating after dinner

Thank you so much for the advice. I look forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## roy_s

Hi,

Your symptoms match those of Anacardium.....so I would suggest that you continue it for some time. If you notice any effect, the dosage and potency can be adjusted based on that. One point I can suggest is that if your IBS is old (say more than 6 months) and the "Eating temporarily relieves all symptioms" feature is very pronounced; then after few days with 30c, you may use the 200c - not for too long say 4-5 days to see how it behaves. Take one or max two doses of that per day - morning and evening.

Can you mention, after eating when sysmptoms go away, how long does it take to come back and whether it comes back suddenly or gradually and what is the peak time of the discomfort after eating - say 0.5 hr or 2 hrs or later than that, etc.

Another point that I'll mention is that the headache sysmtom that you have is very typical. There is a medicine called Homarus which has it as the main symptom along with IBS. But its an infrequently used medicine applied only for very specific cases. So I would suggest you continue with the Anacardium but study about Homarus as the next option.

Thanks.....


----------



## wigglesmom

Thanks so much. The headaches are my main symptom. Instead of feeling in my rectum that I have to go to the bathroom, I have the sensation over my eye. It's very odd. Eating sometimes makes the head pain hurt a bit less but only for about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## storyofmylife

Before any of you even consider this madness called homeopathy -

http://www.ted.com/talks/james_randi.html

Beware. Homeopaths have not yet proven the effectiveness of their craft (I would not call it medicine though).

Such concoctions do not perform any better than placebos. Do some unbiased research on google and by talking

to good doctors. I am sure you will come to the same conclusion.


----------



## roy_s

Hi,

I personally think that the important point in this regard is whether I get any benefit or not. Theory doesn't matter that much.....after all many of us have undergone numerous tests but no definite cause is found for our IBS. That does not mean we don't have this illness because we feel it all the time.

I had polyp (tumor-like growth) in my nostrils during childhood.....underwent surgery twice and it came back. I had serious difficulty breathing and used to take in air through my mouth instead of nose. Then I underwent homeopathic treatment for almost one year and the polyp gradually shrank and eventually disappeared. That was 1987 and it has not come back since then. You can believe me as I am not selling anything here and don't intend to either......can even tell you the medicine that was used....Sangunaria 200.

That developed my belief in homeopathy......unfortunately many years have passed and the doctor who had treated me has passed away. So I cannot go to him anymore and it is very difficult to get good homeo doctors.

Just sharing my experience.....final decision is with the respective person\s.

Thanks.....


----------



## ChrisJenas

Hi,

I second roy_s.....my father had the same problem as roy_s with his nostrils and homeopathy was able to cure him....numerous members of my family have had chronic conditions which allopathy medicine had no cure ...but homeopathy ended solving it.....HOMEOPATHY WORKS...it is used as a conventional form of treatment all across india and several other countries.....sometimes personal experiences are much more meaningful and valuable than what articles, internet, or top notch allopathic doctors say......there is a big portion of the world out there where people are healing through naturapthic treatments like homeopathy, acupucnture, ayurveda.....that is why we have this forum...so that we can share our experiences about these effective treatment which people may just not be aware about......

Chris


----------



## VintageDougers

I've been taking Lycopodium Clavatum for about a week now. I've also been trying a low fodmaps diet for about a month or so. When I first began the diet, after a few days, I felt fantastic. I had a couple of weekends where I strayed from the diet a bit, but not terribly, and I did notice that I felt worse for a few days afterward, but returned to an "ok" state within a day or two.

After taking the Lycopodium for the past week, I have noticed absolutely no change in my symptoms. In fact, today is possibly the worst I have felt since I started the diet about a month ago. I'm extremely bloated with cramping and constipation.

I'm getting terribly discouraged. I'm grateful that my symptoms don't seem to be as horrible as some people, but in the end, that only goes so far. I just want to be able to enjoy food again, and I'm afraid that is never going to happen. I may just go back to my doctor and ask about these IBS drugs that are on the market now.

Good luck all, but I just don't thing the homeopathy is working for me. I tried it.


----------



## ChrisJenas

VintageDougers,

I am so sorry to hear that you have not found success with homoepathy yet. The points below might help u

Some things to remember about homeopathy,

1) It takes time to work (one week isn't enough). Give it atleast 2 weeks.

2) The medicine is specific to an individual: Lycopodium may or may not be the medicine for you, Alumina could be your medicine (another medicine good for constipation) or even Senna (another medicine good or constipation)

3) Are you taking the correct potency: 6C could work better than 30C for you

4) Are you under the guidance of a professional homeopath


----------



## storyofmylife

ChrisJenas said:


> Guys Please view this forum very carefully cause I am a new member to this forum and I am current Ibs-sufferer IBS-C. I have been going thru a lot of hell over the last 8 months and have tried everything and anything. I have done a lot of research and was basically devastated with my life but now it seems to become a bit better as I have becoming better with homoeopathy. After viewing this forum about IBS-C while I was doing research I was sympathazing and empathizing with all IBS-C sufferers who have been undergoing pain for years and years without any proper solution which will completely eliminate it. Thus I want to help those people as a current IBS-sufferers who feel that IBS can only be managed and not cured. Thats total nonsense. True, that there is no cure for IBS with conventional allopathy medicine as I am very much aware of that. But HOMOEPATHY, may not be a familiar term for many IBS-sufferers. So please, if you want to know any specific questions about IBS-C in terms of diet and cure using homoepathy. Please message me at this forum as I want to help those guys who have been suffering for years and years just like I have been for the last 8 months. Trust me I could help answer your questions better than these STUPID NORTH AMERICAN DOCTORS who dont care and will never help solve and HEAL ure IBS forever.


Your title -

Homeopathy is the only cure for IBS!

is arrogant and misguided. "Stupid north american doctors" have saved many lives before and after homeopathy was created. Their medicines might have side-effects, but often they can be ignored.

So, quit the theatrics while you peddle your stuff.


----------



## ChrisJenas

Homeopathy worked for me and is working for many others....it is an experience.....allopathy doctors are not able to solve IBS...I never mentioned anything about them treating other problems....there is no cure for IBS with allopathy doctors....if you are able to find a allopathy doctor or gastroentlogist who is able to give you a complete cure of ure IBS without any recurrence good luck with that....



storyofmylife said:


> Your title -
> 
> Homeopathy is the only cure for IBS!
> 
> is arrogant and misguided. "Stupid north american doctors" have saved many lives before and after homeopathy was created. Their medicines might have side-effects, but often they can be ignored.
> 
> So, quit the theatrics while you peddle your stuff.


----------



## storyofmylife

roy_s said:


> You can believe me as I am not selling anything here and don't intend to either......can even tell you the medicine that was used....Sangunaria 200.


Toyota sucks. You can believe that because I am not a car or a bicycle salesman. Anyway, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## storyofmylife

ChrisJenas said:


> Homeopathy worked for me and is working for many others....it is an experience.....allopathy doctors are not able to solve IBS.......there is no cure for IBS with allopathy doctors...


As I said recently, whatever floats your boat.

But this is stunning -

"and is working for many others" - Really who and how many ? Is this documented ? Then why don't homeopaths declare that theirs is the only IBS cure that works ?
"allopathy doctors are not able to solve IBS" - How do you know if none of them ever solved a single case of IBS ? proof ?

"there is no cure for IBS with allopathy doctors" - because it did not work for you ? or just because you think so ?

and on a lighter note - "it is an experience" - It sure is. You can't go wrong with all da alkahol


----------



## ChrisJenas

If you don't believe in Homeopathy nobody is asking you to follow it.....you can choose to go your own way....I have benefited from it....by "others" I am referring to acquanitances, friends, family members....homoepathy is not prevelant in north america, especially in USA, that is the biggest reason you don't hear about homeopathy in USA.....allopathy doctors have not been able to cure *my* IBS and I have visited several allopathy doctors....and whoever I have spoken with who has IBS has not found solution with allopathy doctors....forums are about expressing your personal experiences and is a means of sharing information...viewers who view this forum can choose to try and see if this works for them or not it is solely upto them......I am sharing my personal experience....just like your sharing "story of my life".

If homoepathy does not float your boat, you are welcome to go to different forum posts and find a solution you feel would work better for you....at the end of the day we are all trying to find solutions that works best for our individual selves....

As I said recently, whatever floats your boat.

But this is stunning -

"and is working for many others" - Really who and how many ? Is this documented ? Then why don't homeopaths declare that theirs is the only IBS cure that works ?
"allopathy doctors are not able to solve IBS" - How do you know if none of them ever solved a single case of IBS ? proof ?

"there is no cure for IBS with allopathy doctors" - because it did not work for you ? or just because you think so ?

and on a lighter note - "it is an experience" - It sure is. You can't go wrong with all da alkahol


----------



## Shh

I am not a doctor, but a patient of IBS ( Irritable Bowel Syndrome) since 20 years.

Let me jot down my positive experiences with some medicines ( steroid & Ayurveda ) if it helps some one.

Generally since birth I had a constipated constitution.

Sometimes used to clear bowels once in 2 to 3 days, sometimes daily once that's the max freq

of course until and unless I faced some rare bouts of dysentery due to some external causes once or twice a year.

This part of my life didn't have IBS.

In my later teens (17 and above) IBS started without my knowledge.

My symptoms were....

Though I have cleared my bowel in the morning, again another Bowel movement

1. when tensed specially during exam days ( thrice a day, great change for me )

2. after having a glass of warm milk, even if I already had my bowels cleared in the morning

3. after heavy breakfast or a sure one within half an hour after lunch.

4. after a walk/cycling/running.

Gradually even without any tension or nervousness on relaxed day I started running to loo thrice a day

I started smoking since when I was 18 years old.

Contrary to the popular belief smoking helped in controlling my frequent bowel movements and bowel movement reduced to once a day on a relaxing day.

However the above numbered actions kept on my urge for motion as usual.

Gradually, after few years of smoking I was back to IBS with 3 to 4 even 5 times a day on even a relaxing day.

I never had dysentery like motion(unless external reason), only the first motion of the day was hard and the rest were softer but in shape.

Even while in the mid of the road sometimes all of a sudden I have to drop down into public loos (Sulabh sauchalay) to attend call of nature.

This became frequent.

In the meanwhile (in my 30s) I was diagnosed with some other ailment in another organ and was prescribed prednisone for 1 month and tapering it down throughout the 2nd month. Pls do not take this medicine without doctor's advise. Its a steroid. I had stopped smoking in between for 10 months after 18 yrs of continuous smoking.

This 2 months dose cured my disease for almost one year 3 months. I never felt the IBS during this period. Motions being once daily.

After this I started smoking and IBS also started as a trusted accompany

Walking after meals made it worse, walking most of the time turned to hurrying for loo.

Along with the above 4 symptoms this time I had..

5. bloating

6. flatulence ( any time, any where even while driving/riding bikes )

7. the urgency of clearing increased, holding/retaining capacity decreased.

8. occasional oesophagus burnings/ heart burnings (acidity)

In the meanwhile my search & studies for IBS, IBD, colitis went on for alternate medicines.

Self prescribed

Diarex & Himcospaz both Himalayan Drugs &

Triphala-Gugulu tablets from Patanjali ( Ramdev )

Dosage- Hit & trial and some studies as I am not a doctor in any type of medicines

Diarex 2Tab, Himcospaz 2 balls after lunch,

Diarex 1Tab, Himcospaz 2 balls after dinner,

Triphala-Gugulu 2 tablets before sleeping ( gap between dinner & sleeping atleast 30 min )

After 1 month Himcospaz was reduced to 2 + 1 ball each time.

Diarex 1 tab after after lunch and no diarex at night.

Triphala-gugulu - 1 Tab

This change I made after observing my progress.

This started working wonders after 1 week of starting my doses.

So reduced after 1 month.

Went on for 4 months this way, IBS/Spasmic colon seemed to disappear.

After 4 months suddenly I stopped all these medicines as I was confident.

(I think this is where doctor's consultation and experience is required, tapering medicines and correct dosage)

IBS re-started with all the above symptoms

Consulted medicine specialist and then Gastroenterologist in one of the most famous and busy gastroenterology hospitals of India.

Hearing my 20 years gastro enteric history and remission with the steroid prednisone, both had guessed Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD).

Both suggested and so went through endoscopy of stomach,

Colonoscopy(till terminal Ileum),

Segmental Biopsy of colon.

Liver Function test,

Renal test,

Complete blood profile.

Results came out,

I saw everything normal in colonoscopy and only colitis in biopsy.

Doctors too ruled out everything and remark after seeing all my report was

I am suffering from IBS, Irritable Bowel Syndrome.

They didn't feel I need any medicine for the degree of colitis I have, neither did he prescribe.

Its not ulcerative colitis

Concluded IBS is psychological.

Now I feel I will continue with

Diarex & Himcospaz both Himalayan Drugs &

Triphala-Gugulu tablets from Patanjali ( Ramdev )

but will consult some ayurvedic doctor for correct dosage and follow up dosage.

I am going for these medicines and dosage as I have another successful example.

One of my very close relative (just age above 75 ) had the same symptoms.

His bowel clearance urgency was more aggressive may be due to old age too.

Only he is a non-smoker through out his life.

Gastroenterologist concluded that his case is due to aging, degenerative condition.

I had prescribed him the same medicines,

but a bit lower dosage..

Diarex 1Tab, Himcospaz 2 balls after lunch,

Diarex 1Tab, Himcospaz 1 balls after dinner,

Triphala-Gugulu 1 tablets before sleeping ( gap between dinner & sleeping atleast 30 min )

Somewhere in between probably after a month seeing the progress,

I replaced his Diarex with Kutaja ghanavati 1 Tab each twice a day

Slowly tapering this to only ( sorry I don't remember exactly the in between tapered dosage)

Himcospaz 1 balls after lunch,

Himcospaz 1 balls after dinner,

at present

Finally now he is having only
Himcospaz 1 ball after lunch per day.

He has started this course 6 months ago and continuing this till today patiently unlike me.

His frequency of spasmic colon clearance ( IBS ) diminished from daily to weekly to monthly.

Now since last 2 months he is free of IBS or sudden spasmic colon.

But as usual I don't know how long to continue though planning to reduce Himcospaz to 1 ball per day now.

From my experience what I found that ther is hope if we can get

University qualified and experienced ayurvedic doctors for effective use of these medicines.

-- An experimenting impatient patient


----------



## storyofmylife

Shh - After a few days/weeks of success, Triphala (my triphala powder had some seeds which are laxatives) failed me, as did western laxatives. But I hope it works for you. Homoeopathy did not work for me...not one bit.


----------



## Shh

Prolific Member -

Any logic/analysis & study for taking Triphala powder mixed with laxatives for IBS ?

Triphala powder mixed with laxatives ( it will have adverse effect if u have D-type or alternating C & D-type IBS,

only for C-IBS it can be effective to some extent, then for C-IBS also need to take Liv-52 DS tabs too along with some other combo)

Try Triphala with gugulu combination. gugulu is natural anti inflammatory.

Last Ayurveda needs to be continued for minimum of 3 months patiently for lasting effect and may be till 6 months or even 1 year and consult proper experienced and qualified ayurvedic doctors (say Pune Univ, BHUniv. some established universities of India) for the dosage.

Its administration and also herb combinations vary depending on constitution and weight of the patient.

(Ayurvedic medicines are just not buy it and have it and get cured )

It worked for you for few days or weeks suggests it will work on our body but with proper dosage, combination and duration.

Lastly I did not depend on Triphala alone, I combined it with

Himcospaz & Diarex was used too ( both are ayurvedic from Himalayan Drugs).

and also

Somewhere in between probably after a month seeing the progress,

I replaced the older patient's Diarex with Kutaja ghanavati 1 Tab each twice a day.

Himcospaz has ginger like sunthi, etc and.....

Diarex has Kutaja, Bael, Shankh(conch shell powder i.e., natural calcium), etc...

you can get the constituents from their website or google


----------



## Dreyfuss

I saw a homeopath for a few visits. I believe that the only people that benefit from homeopathy are the homeopaths. I was given tinctures, powders, and liquids that were utterly useless. IBS is nasty and we are all desperate for miracle cures. Taking powdered frog skin is not going to save us.


----------



## ChrisJenas

The statement that the only people benefit from homeoapathy are the homoepaths is not true.....there are people in india who have IBS-C and IBS-D that are getting completely cured and back to their normal lifes...I have personally spoken with several individuals......it is just a shame that homeopathy is looked down upon and joked upon in north america ,,,,,,if gastroentologists and family doctors are unable to solve the mystery of IBS and find a cure.....they look down upon homeopaths and their way of treatment......how do u explain several people going to homeopaths in india and getting cured of their IBS.....HOMEOPATHY IS REAL...north america may not have qualified homeopaths.....


----------



## Jessie Brookes

hi, i know its been a while but I am a IBS-C suffer, I have suffered for now 7-8 months and it had started around the time my best friend (nan) passed away and I had become very depressed and that had affected me mentally and physically. I have had colonoscopies, x-rays, enemas, laxatives, everything you can think of! The only way I can poo at the moment is by having a cigarette which is something I don't want to rely on! This Saturday I am going to a Chinese medicine academy ( I live in Sydney, Australia) but I would love to hear your progress on the homeopathy as I would love to know if it still has worked because i will try it if it is an effective method of reducing my symptoms. My symptoms include: extreme constipation, bloating ( at times ), extreme pain even if I go to the toilet i still have gut pain, I have bad depression due to this but even when I am happy the pain is still there. 
My doctor did say I have ibs but my parents believe it is something else. I have a massive internal hemorrhoid which has been a result due to straining but i dont know if this affects my constipation. Would mean more then anything for a reply!


----------



## flossy

Jessie Brookes - internal hemorrhoid(s) would definitely affect your ability to have a BM.


----------



## sohel

hi guys... I've been suffering from ibs for a year.... my symptoms are.... mucas covered stool, only mucus, abdominal pain, movement, sounds like cloud....and gastritis... I've completed all tthe mmedical test related with ibs. all reports aare ffine. already I've done all the thing to get remedy but I failed. now I want to get remidy by homeo medicines. Is anybody here to give me a better solution....


----------



## mohit123

Hi! I am suffering from ibs since 2 years.i have constant pressure in the upper abdomen all day.i cant do any work because of it.all day gas and bloating in the upper abdomen.my colon does not cleanse in the morning.i go to bathroom 2-3 times in the morning but still not clear.i have lost approx 8 kgs of weight.and i have no appetite.can someone please suggest me what to do.


----------



## flossy

mohit123 said:


> Hi! I am suffering from ibs since 2 years.i have constant pressure in the upper abdomen all day.i cant do any work because of it.all day gas and bloating in the upper abdomen.my colon does not cleanse in the morning.i go to bathroom 2-3 times in the morning but still not clear.i have lost approx 8 kgs of weight.and i have no appetite.can someone please suggest me what to do.


First thing, I would get a colonoscopy to rule out anything else.

Does IBS run in your family?

You need to take something every day for your IBS. If you have IBS-C (constipation), I would recommend this (click on below link). You need to take it every day, same amount & about the same time. I've been on it about a year and it helps a lot.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## mohit123

Thankyou so much flossy.
I want to tell you that no one has in my family.
My upper endoscopy has already been done and doctors say that their is no need of colonoscopy.
I have stopped eating junk food and all foods that triggers ibs only eating home food.i exercise but losing weight day by day i have constant gas and bloating pressure on upper abdomen.people and my family dont understand my problem they say you think so much i dont know what to do.i an fed up with this ibs.


----------



## mohit123

Doctors say that their is no need of colonoscopy done because my endoscopy , sonography and stool test are normal. Their is no blood in stool .Doctors say that nothing will come in colonoscopy because all my symptoms are of IBS-C.Do you think that cooonoscopy needs to be done ?


----------



## flossy

mohit123 said:


> Doctors say that their is no need of colonoscopy done because my endoscopy , sonography and stool test are normal. Their is no blood in stool .Doctors say that nothing will come in colonoscopy because all my symptoms are of IBS-C.Do you think that cooonoscopy needs to be done ?


Probably not, if your doctors say no. If you feel you have to and it's not too expensive for ya, then get it. But your doctors sound like they know what they are talking about. It's your call.

P.S. My message above this one about taking something every day is more important than this one.


----------



## mohit123

Thankyou for support.
I have no issue of money.i even told doctor to do it.but i only fear is it painful ?


----------



## mohit123

And also do you also had pressure in upper abdomen ?
And are you cured to some extent by that medicine ?


----------



## sohel

hi guys... I've been suffering from ibs for a year.... my
symptoms are.... mucas covered stool,
abdominal pain, movement(both in uppar g/t and colon), sounds like cloud....and
gastritis... I've completed all tthe mmedical test related
with ibs. all reports aare ffine. already I've done all the
thing to get remedy but I failed. now I want to get
remidy by homeo medicines. can anybody help me.....???


----------

